# I am looking at a Ingrid 38 what do you know



## obiec (Sep 26, 2001)

Dose anybody have any input on a Ingrid 38 She is a nice double ender full keel 26,000 displacment 8,000 balist 11.4 beam Ketch. Please help if you can


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

is the displacenent of 26,000 correct?
eric


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Ingrids were an Atkins design from the 1930''s. Atkin really understood a lot about the Colin Archer types and had a wonderful ability to model yacht versons based on traditional working craft. The Ingrid is one of my favorite designs. They have been built and sold under all kinds of names and in a wide range of configurations. 26000 lbs sounds about right for one. The big problems with these boats were that they were designed for wooden construction. As it turns out, the wooden hulls were actually lighter than the glass hulls and so many of the glass boats are a little underballasted. The originals were pretty deep as well and so some of the knock offs are a bit shallower adding to this reduced stability. In their original form they had Ketch rigs that are the best of what a ketch rig should be. (Not my favorite rig as it gets interpretted on many boats)

Still and all these are really bullet proof go anywhere types of boats. (To me these are what a 38 foot traditional boat should be if they really wanted to live up to their reputation.)

Its not that they are perfect boats. They are quite slow by any modern standard. Because of thier double ends the interior and cockpit are a little small, and they tend to be a little wet. Still in all these are really neat boats if your goal is to really do some long distance voyaging and you really don''t care when you will arrive. 

Jeff


----------



## manateee_gene (Dec 7, 2001)

Jwff:The Ingrid is not one of the boats I''ve owned;That said,my father-in-law,who was an excellent shipwright and boat yard owner in
Portland,Or. built one in wood,using Port Orford cedar on steam-bent oak frames and
copper fastenings.We sailed it up the coast to Victoria B.C. and then left it in Port Townsend for about 5 years using it every time he or I could get away.It was built to spec''s and although under powered by modern
expectations it actually sailed quite well,in
any direction,except down wind,then the mizn.
was blanketed.In wood I would say they were about a 25% better boat than in Glass!


----------



## captain_kelly (Mar 3, 2000)

I''ve been looking at Ingrids myself. Here''s a website with a lot of info about the Ingrids and their sister ship, the Alejuela 38s. The site is run by a guy who''s finishing off an Ingrid hull.... http://hood.hctc.com/~esteve/ ....There''s also a chapter about the Ingrids in Ferenc Mate''s book "Best Boats to Build or Buy" that tells how they are constructed.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Gene,

Copper rivetted cedar on oak, it doesn''t get much better for these boats (except that a friend of mine built a cold molded port orford cedar version in the 1980''s). I think that we are in agreement that the wooden versions were probably better sailors although I suspect that 25% better is probably a bit on the high side.

Regards
Jeff


----------



## manateee_gene (Dec 7, 2001)

Not so Jeff! When they build them in plastic
they always seem to change the run aft and that makes them dogs to sail compared to the real deal!!


----------



## Whitewings2003 (Jun 17, 2004)

I single handed my Ingrid 38 from Puget Sound to La Paz Mexico. I averaged 6.4 knots over the ground. Mine was an owner finished boat that did the south pacific. The factory finished boats (in my opinion) were designed to sell in the late 70's and 80's. They had to many berths and not enough living space. I used a monitor windvane and a autohelm 2000 for the tiller. The ingrid is not a marina queen and is dificult to get into a slip. You make your turn and then throw it into reverse and walk her around to line up with the slip. I single handed a lot.


----------



## aristos (Mar 19, 2017)

I just acquired a wood Ingrid built somewhere between 1960 and 1980. She is closer to 42ft and I am having a hard time finding out where she was made and by who. Do you know a site that has some sort of history on them? Thanks!


----------



## amwbox (Aug 22, 2015)

https://portland.craigslist.org/grg/boa/6044673689.html

^I've been keeping an eye on this one for a couple years. Get reposted for sale continuously, but the price has never budged a cent.

Seems like a solid boat. I'd greatly prefer the ketch.


----------



## aristos (Mar 19, 2017)

says the site is not found....


----------



## elliowb (Jun 8, 2015)

amwbox said:


> https://portland.craigslist.org/grg/boa/6044673689.html
> 
> ^I've been keeping an eye on this one for a couple years. Get reposted for sale continuously, but the price has never budged a cent.
> 
> Seems like a solid boat. I'd greatly prefer the ketch.


Seems like a great, nicely updated boat. My PSC34 was about twice the price (and of course about 15 years newer), but not as well equipped or updated. Wish I had had a choice of this Ingrid.


----------



## andrewgealt (Jun 17, 2017)

Have you seen this boat?


----------



## Deina (Aug 28, 2017)

There's currently an Ingrid on CL up in Anacortes.

https://seattle.craigslist.org/kit/bod/d/38-ft-ingrid-38/6275267702.html


----------



## andrewgealt (Jun 17, 2017)

Thank you Deina. The other Ingrid listed here in Winchester Bay, OR I went to look at. The day I arrived, according to the seller, motor stopped working! So no sea trial.


----------



## roverhi (Dec 19, 2013)

FWIW, the Ingrid design was Atckin's best double ended design. The longer length allowed finer bow sections so less hobby horsing and significantly better windward performance than his Eric/Thistle design from which the Westsail 32 originated. The boats are initially tender as are all slack bilged, wind glass form boats. They stiffen up as heel angle increases and most importantly have excellent ultimate stability. How tender the fiberglass hulled Ingrids are or how in relation to the wooden ones is something I'm not familiar with. 

One thing about the FRP home builts is most used steel as the ballast and it was spread out. Steel doesn't weigh as much as lead so doesn't work as well against heeling and spreading it out increases the tendency to hobby horse because of adding weight closer to the ends. Alajuela attempted to counter the steel ballast issues by using all lead ballast more centrally located as did the later Westsails with cast lead ballast. It's not a case of one is bad and the other good but that lead is better than steel/iron ballast given the choice. Unfortunately you'll have to live with whatever ballast the boat has. We sailed an early W32 with about half lead and half steel ballast. It sailed fine given the limits of the hull design and was faster than most other boats, except going hard on the wind, of it's water line given more than 10 knots of wind and skunked almost all other boats on a beam to a broad reach with the exception of ULDB planing type hulls, in higher winds. 

The Ingrid is a great Tradewind boat and should sail better to windward than its shorter siblings. It will not be a great light air boat because of its wetted surface but then no full keel boat is without a very high sail area to displacement ratio. Using large light air sails will help but will never overcome a newer boat with deep short keel with a bulb and a very tall stick and large sail area.


----------

